# Best Bow for hunting Deer?



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

It is deer hunting season here with bows but I haven't decide on what to purchase yet. I have been still reading on type of rifle to get later for deer hunting. I right now still been hunting squrriels or them crazy varmits that loves trees..  I've got to get me a tree stand found one for 200 bucks but not sure 100% yet what tree I'm going to put it in because it will withstand me and my DD and it will have a shed over it so can sit up there for hrs on end. If not hunting at least can go and get away from it all later. What bow do lots of you all use for deer hunting? 


I've got 3 buddies coming down this evening to tell me what they use for deer hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Right now I have a Mathews. Have had a couple of Dartons in the past and one that is now made by Darton. Name forgotten right now.
Find a dealer with a indoor range and try a few bows to find one that fits you and feels good in your hands. That gives you a way to also check out the dealer and see if they will work with you or just try to sell you what they want to sell.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pro line was the other bow made by Darton now.
My proline was over 20 years old when I decided I needed some thing newer. No proline dealer with in 50 miles in 2001 when I did replace the proline with a Mathews. A good shooting bow and a great dealer who took the time to set the bow up for me.

 Al


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Well my buddies came down lastnight and I asked them what they are using to hunt deer with and they are using a compound bow. I'm going to go hunting with them maybe this weekend and shoot the bow. I have shot them years ago so now is my chance again to use one. I've been looking online where to get a compound bow and may get one from Cabela's. I have bought stuff from them before and very please with them. I'm also looking into getting a 270 I think is what it is from another place.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Mathews is a very good Bow.Main thing is not to try drawing too much,40# Draw will kill anything.I've seen lots of Deer killed with 50# Draw.

If it was me I would go to a Local Archery Shop and have them set you up.They will be there for any adjustments or repairs you may have.

big rockpile


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Not to try and throw a wet blanket on your plans....but if deer season is already started and you haven't even bought a bow, I do not advise that you hunt archery this season. Without practice you will wound one and it will die a slow painful death and you will lose the meat. Have enough respect for the animal to prepare yourself by practicing with your weapon so that you can make a killing shot.
Most bow hunters practice all year, or at least get started in the summer prior to the season. And heed the good advice already offered to get an archery pro shop to set you up.
Get yourself a rifle, start practicing now and go get 'em when gun season opens! Good luck!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AllWolf said:


> Well my buddies came down lastnight and I asked them what they are using to hunt deer with and they are using a compound bow. I'm going to go hunting with them maybe this weekend and shoot the bow. I have shot them years ago so now is my chance again to use one. I've been looking online where to get a compound bow and may get one from Cabela's. I have bought stuff from them before and very please with them. I'm also looking into getting a 270 I think is what it is from another place.


Unless youve owned a bow before its NOT good to buy one from a catalog. Bows are very personal weapons in that they have to FIT each individual. You need to go somewhere that sells them so you can find out what draw length is right for you. Also, as to weight, most compounds are adjustable over a certain range. Most states have minumums for deer hunting, so if you cant pull the minumum you'd just be wasting your money. After you find out what size and weight you can handle THEN you could order one. The brand is not all that important as long as YOU can shoot it well


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

WildBillTN said:


> Not to try and throw a wet blanket on your plans....but if deer season is already started and you haven't even bought a bow, I do not advise that you hunt archery this season. Without practice you will wound one and it will die a slow painful death and you will lose the meat. Have enough respect for the animal to prepare yourself by practicing with your weapon so that you can make a killing shot.
> Most bow hunters practice all year, or at least get started in the summer prior to the season. And heed the good advice already offered to get an archery pro shop to set you up.
> Get yourself a rifle, start practicing now and go get 'em when gun season opens! Good luck!



Yup what he said


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

bargarguy said:


> Yup what he said


Yup too. Nothing burned me more than one or two guys coming in the night before opening day to have their bows checked out and components installed. One guy came in to have his arrows shortened. All six arrows were bent, and when I refused to cut them he said now he knew why he was missing, or wounding?. Just what the anti hunters need. Archery muscles have to be conditioned in order to get that shot off after being motionless for some hours.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

jross said:


> Yup too. Nothing burned me more than one or two guys coming in the night before opening day to have their bows checked out and components installed. One guy came in to have his arrows shortened. All six arrows were bent, and when I refused to cut them he said now he knew why he was missing, or wounding?. Just what the anti hunters need. Archery muscles have to be conditioned in order to get that shot off after being motionless for some hours.


guys not sure what kind of set up you using but if you use a release with sights and a peep sight you have no problem.you never need to practice for hours....i shoot a bow with only 3 sight pins.well i hadnt shot my bow for about 4 years....well i picked it up a few days ago and the third shot i was drilling it dead center.....a bow properly set up is the same as a rifle that is sighted in........just my 2 cents

unless you shoot traditional or primitive bows then you need to practice alot

allwolf get your buddies to get you set up....get them to go with you to buy your gear and then have them there to help set it all up for you.....they will put you in the game fast that away....good luck


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Get what you want and can afford. You can buy something cheap and used if you invest more in practice and skill. 

Go shoot some arrows. If you can group pretty good at 10-15 yards, then go hunting and have fun. But limit your hunting shots to that distance for a while. 

Only a little of archery hunting success is about shooting the bow properly. More is about being quiet, still and patient. Practice getting within 10 yards of deer. You can have fun doing this without any weapon. Listen and feel your heart beat.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

elkhound said:


> guys not sure what kind of set up you using but if you use a release with sights and a peep sight you have no problem.you never need to practice for hours....i shoot a bow with only 3 sight pins.well i hadnt shot my bow for about 4 years....well i picked it up a few days ago and the third shot i was drilling it dead center.....a bow properly set up is the same as a rifle that is sighted in........just my 2 cents
> 
> unless you shoot traditional or primitive bows then you need to practice alot
> 
> allwolf get your buddies to get you set up....get them to go with you to buy your gear and then have them there to help set it all up for you.....they will put you in the game fast that away....good luck



You are right to a point. Most can consistently shoot the same if their bow is set up properly, especially shooting from the ground. Unfortunately that is not the norm, bows age, strings stretch, knocking points move, joints get older and loosen, muscles weaken, and one is expected to draw and hold after a few hours getting stiff in the stand. Throw in colder weather, bulkier clothing, gummier lube, awkward shooting positions, then conditioning is paramount. I shoot about ten shots a day, wait between shots, sometimes 30 minutes, sometimes 3 minutes. The only shot that counts is always that first one. If one hunts in January, those strengthened back muscles from frequent shooting will come in handy.


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

At my age I have used bows from recurve to the most advanced compounds. They all kill deer. In this day and age the super high tech bows take away a little from the whole idea of bow hunting. My favorite all time bow was a 70# Fred Bear that I shot by way of "snap shooting". I killed numerous deer with that bow along with a couple of Black Bears. I killed many ground hogs and ***** also. With these type of bows you really have to be an archer, not just sighteing with a sight or something. "Snap shooting" is somewhat like throwing a baseball. You don't actually aim you think or feel the arrow to the target. Like throwing a baseball, you see the target and throw the ball without aiming. With "snap shooting" you look at the target and shoot knowing that you will hit your target. We used to kill phesant with long bows in the 45# range. Now I don't even own a bow. These new "star wars" bows take the skill and fun from being an archer. By the way, anyone out there make long bows anymore? I want a 6' with a draw of about 50lbs. If anyone makes these anymore PM me please. Reading this has got me longing for a long bow again. :hobbyhors 

Johnny


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a star wars Browning bow and just a few minuts ago two bucks came past me and just disappeared into the understory. I wonder why my star wars bow just didn't home in on em and fire itself. Seriously, it doesn't matter what you shoot, getting the shot is paramount, and I am still wondering where the heck they went. One was a shooter, at least six points. Small rack though, management buck.


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

LOL, I just got back from the Gander Mt store. Man they have some pretty impressive bows. Some over $600.00. I also found a long bow by Fred Bear (55#) pretty reasonable. Couldn't pass it up. Guess I am going bow hunting this year after all. Gotta get out some hay bales and get some practice in. You guys got the bug back in me. Well, I blamed it on all of you to my wife anyway. Actually, I was looking for a reason. Too bad on the deer. You will get them next time.. If not, heck, just getting outdoors is worth the effort. :hobbyhors 

Johnny


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

WildBillTN said:


> Not to try and throw a wet blanket on your plans....but if deer season is already started and you haven't even bought a bow, I do not advise that you hunt archery this season. Without practice you will wound one and it will die a slow painful death and you will lose the meat. Have enough respect for the animal to prepare yourself by practicing with your weapon so that you can make a killing shot.
> Most bow hunters practice all year, or at least get started in the summer prior to the season. And heed the good advice already offered to get an archery pro shop to set you up.
> Get yourself a rifle, start practicing now and go get 'em when gun season opens! Good luck!



EXACTLY what he said.....


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

elkhound said:


> guys not sure what kind of set up you using but if you use a release with sights and a peep sight you have no problem.you never need to practice for hours....i shoot a bow with only 3 sight pins.well i hadnt shot my bow for about 4 years....well i picked it up a few days ago and the third shot i was drilling it dead center.....a bow properly set up is the same as a rifle that is sighted in........just my 2 cents
> 
> unless you shoot traditional or primitive bows then you need to practice alot
> 
> allwolf get your buddies to get you set up....get them to go with you to buy your gear and then have them there to help set it all up for you.....they will put you in the game fast that away....good luck


I may be out of the ordinary on this but I could never hit with a release, or peep sights. Maybe because I grew up with out them and I just plain don't care for them, I know a lot of guys swear by them but I don't think I will ever use one again. Give me the ole fashion shooting style any day.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Get a good seasoned hickory stave, whittle out a decent self-bow, cut some sourwood or ozier dogwood sprouts, make some arrows, buy a few turkey poults to grow for fletching, grind out some steel arrowheads, practice with it until you never miss, and by the time next season rolls around you'll be ready; you'll also have the best bow for hunting deer. 

It really is too late to buy any sort of bow to take afield this season.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I shoot a Hoyt. There are lots of good ones out there, you'll just have to find one that suits you. Find your draw length and go from there. Go to an archery shop and try a few different ones. You'll know "your" bow by feel. I would suggest a peep and sights though. I'm a better shot with my bow than I am my rifle and prefer to use it. I have switched back to aluminum arrows from carbon arrows though. Lost a doe this year because of them. Perfect shot but I watched her bound away with the arrow flapping. Too much flex in them for my taste. I want to kill on the first shot not just wound it. I also went back to a cut on contact broadhead and no bone breaker on the end. Of course this is all personal preference.

Glo


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think with a moth of daily parctice he would be more than set and i don't know about the rest of you but Wisconsin bow season is open till jan 31 thats over 2 moths of hunting after he gets a bow and practice i have a force by proline it is about 15 years ols and still fine the most important thing to me is that what ever you shout it it is accurate concistent and quiet and that it fits you .my next bow will be a mathews they are fast my draw is 70# but i am a big with a 32 inch draw my arrows easton xx75 34 inch fly about 210 feet per second . out of a mathews they wuold likly be more like 280+

the most important thing is that you get a quiet bow wthat fits you that you can be acurate with a good bow with some practaice you should be consistanly inside 3 inches at 30 yards then good luck getting the deer to under 45 yards and mark your distances from the tree stand even if you just know what tree is how far this makes a difference because everything looks different from a tree stand 

i once shot a nice buck with a 30-06 from a tree with a scope it looked like i was right on top of it , it was't till i got down and started walking that i realized he was nearly 100 yards out good thing he fell on the spot 

good hunting


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

A bit more than a 100 years back, Maurice Thompson, one of the greatest archers and writers of archery wrote a little book titled, "The Witchery of Archery". In this book there was a short commentary by a Native American on what constitutes a good bow. This Native Archer spent a great deal of time looking for one particular lost arrow, and Maurice asked him why; Tommy, the Indian, answered, "Any stick do for bow, good arrow [hard] heap work." 

One thinks that if "Any stick do for bow" back then, "any stick do for bow" now. Why pay nearly $1000 bucks for some fancy named compound, a collect of aluminium tubing arrows, plaztic fletching, super improved arrow rest, on-bow quiver, glow in the dark sights, gadgitized arrowheads, mechanized release, and lord knows what else when just about anyone can make their own "stick"?


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

Haggis said:


> Why pay nearly $1000 bucks for some fancy named compound, a collect of aluminium tubing arrows, plaztic fletching, super improved arrow rest, on-bow quiver, glow in the dark sights, gadgitized arrowheads, mechanized release, and lord knows what else when just about anyone can make their own "stick"?


Because the company that made my "fancy named compound, collection of aluminum tubed arrows, plastic fletching, super improved arrow rest, on bow quiver, glow in the dark sights, gadgetized arrowheads, and mechanized release" can/did a far better job than I ever could. I have about as much into my bow as some do their rifles and I guarantee that its not $1,000.00. I prefer my modern bow and as with each of us, its a matter of personal preference. 

peace,
Glo


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

huntress4203 said:


> Because the company that made my "fancy named compound, collection of aluminum tubed arrows, plastic fletching, super improved arrow rest, on bow quiver, glow in the dark sights, gadgetized arrowheads, and mechanized release" can/did a far better job than I ever could. I have about as much into my bow as some do their rifles and I guarantee that its not $1,000.00. I prefer my modern bow and as with each of us, its a matter of personal preference.
> 
> peace,
> Glo


So true, not every one can make their own stick. The idea is to kill a quickly and humanely as possible. That is done more efficiently with our "star wars " bows that most anyone can learn to shoot. Even with a homemade stick, one has to get the quarry in range and then locate it after it is hit. I have my "star wars" bow tuned to perfection, since I attended the Hoyt bow school for three days a few years ago, can group 2 inches at 25 yards consistently from an elevated position of 25 feet. Even with that, one small twig, or yardage misjudgement can negate all I have done previously. To see stick bow shooting to perfection, one only has to see Byron Fergusen in action, but then he has the time to practice those thousands of practice shots.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:flame: While so many are argueing recurve, long bow or compound the antis are all of one mind *STOP PEOPLE FROM HUNTING.* 

:nono: It shouldn't be about the type of equipment you use, use what YOU like and be out there enjoying what was given to us by the great spirit.
What ever you use pratice with it, bee good with it, know what your effective range is and stay inside that.
Once you have mastered one type of bow you can move on to another type.

:baby04: I also think that buying what fits you from a local dealer is best. :dance: I also believe that a lot of pratice in a few weeks will be enough during a long season like Michigan has. Key is pratice, pratice and pratice some more.

 Al


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> :flame: While so many are argueing recurve, long bow or compound the antis are all of one mind *STOP PEOPLE FROM HUNTING.*
> 
> :nono: It shouldn't be about the type of equipment you use, use what YOU like and be out there enjoying what was given to us by the great spirit.
> What ever you use pratice with it, bee good with it, know what your effective range is and stay inside that.
> ...



Truer word have never been said. Get us fighting amongst ourselves.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

jross said:


> Truer word have never been said. Get us fighting amongst ourselves.



Didn't mean for it to sound like I was arguing. Just defending my method. Sorry if I offended anyone.

Peace, 
Gloria


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I think I've stated elsewhere in this forum that I'm in full support of those using compound bows, I don't understand it as being true archery, but I want them to be numbered among bow hunters and would certainly defend their rights to hunt with archers during archery seasons.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Well I have not posted in a while because have been busy and went hunting with my buddies and used the compound bow. You don't have to have much pratice to shoot a bow at least not me. We went and I got to use their compound bow and boy was it hard to pull back and get ready for the shot but I done it I got a doe and I'm not the type of person to waste food. When I go on a hunt I bring it home not let it die. I do not or will not shoot a animal if I know I can't do it. I have read where sounds like everyone has different Opioions on the bows so I tried my buddies heavy compound bow and it was tough to pull back but I done it. I used my left arm to to pull it back instead of my right because of hurt side. I was so suprized to got a DOE on the first trip but it is great to do. If they get my photos printed out I will post the doe I got. I may not had hunted in years but when I went I knew how to do it plus I didn't hardly pratice any because I remember all the points. I have years ago took lessons so I guess that stuck in my head also. 

Never waste meat.. Get it and fix it.. Put in the freezer for Winter time.. GOOD Eats...


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I think I've stated elsewhere in this forum that I'm in full support of those using compound bows, I don't understand it as being true archery, but I want them to be numbered among bow hunters and would certainly defend their rights to hunt with archers during archery seasons.


Thank you Haggis


----------

